# Why is black art so limited in scope?



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 13, 2022)

A thought that crosses my mind anytime I think about black directed movies or black authored books is how limited the scope of thematic topics for the art is. Black movies will often tie in to what is known as “the black experience” in some way or another, referencing racism or oppression even when it might not fit in with the main message of the movie. Books written by black authors, however, are even worse. Many, if not an overwhelming majority, of these works written have to do with “the black experience”.

Why is the theme of “the black experience” so prevalent in black works of art? Is the color of their skin really that big of a part of a majority of black artists’ identities? Are these racially-centered works just more visible; being pushed more often and harder?


----------



## Toolbox (Jun 13, 2022)

Anything that is advertised with the creator's race will typically be limited to a small scope of shitty over explored topics. This ends up being true for works from any minority where the campaign surrounding it blasts you with that fact.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

‘Black Art’ boils down to ghetto glorification, slavery fetishisation and graffiti.

Generally, they literally have neither the intelligence nor creativity to do anything else.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jun 13, 2022)

The 7% archaic admixture in the DNA really hurts their creativity, but it allows them to accel at sucker punching and looting footlockers.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

Lone MacReady said:


> The 7% archaic admixture in the DNA really hurts their creativity, but it allows them to accel at sucker punching and looting footlockers.


Those sneakers are reparations, and an expression of artistic freedom to resist tyranny.


----------



## SiccDicc (Jun 13, 2022)

Because monkey can only do what it sees.


----------



## Bonesjones (Jun 13, 2022)

There's been plenty of complaints from Black people who want to do stuff, but it gets rejected for not being black enough. Just normal jew shit.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 13, 2022)

Yeah I definitely remember that section of the count of monte cristo where alexandre dumas tries to relate imprisonment in the chatêau d'if to african slavery


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

I wonder how many of the people here going "Niggers can't do creative works!" have done anything themselves worth a shit....


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

your post just shows that you don't know shit about ancient africa lol.


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Jun 13, 2022)

Oof love the butthurt in some of these replies.

Narcissism and they are trained to be so, If they can get over the hump of their self obsessed melanin disability then they might produce good art.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm glad I'm not the only person who's noticed this. Black people seem to be utterly obsessed with their own blackness. 

Black historian? Specialises in black history and how black people have been oppressed. Black musician? Their music is about being black. Black author? Their books are about being black. Black film director? Their movies are about being black. Black comedian? Their jokes are about being black. Try and name a single famous black person who hasn't tried to publicly centre their own blackness at least once. No other racial or ethnic group does this, or at least not anywhere close to this degree.

Simon Webb/History Debunked has also made a video talking about this.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> your post just shows that you don't know shit about ancient africa lol.


Neither do you if you think modern day blacks have any meaningful connections to Africa other than genetics. 
Also,
>Ancient Africa
By that logic, Japanese people are experts in Ancient China because some of their ancestry (both recent (as in the 1000-1300s recent) and ancient) comes from there. Same thing with modern day Italians and Etruscans.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 13, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Yeah I definitely remember that section of the count of monte cristo where alexandre dumas tries to relate imprisonment in the chatêau d'if to african slavery


Understand context, you flaccid-brain monkey. I said *most* not *all*, and I said especially nowadays. Name me three wide-release movies directed by a black man in the last five years that didn’t circle back to some theme of oppression or racism.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> Neither do you if you think modern day blacks have any meaningful connections to Africa other than genetics.
> Also,
> >Ancient Africa
> By that logic, Japanese people are experts in Ancient China because some of their ancestry (both recent (as in the 1000-1300s recent) and ancient) comes from there. Same thing with modern day Italians and Etruscans.


do you have any meaningful connections to artists of your ethnicity, other than genetics? have you produced any piece of art that's worth a damn?


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 13, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Understand context, you flaccid-brain monkey. I said *most* not *all*, and I said especially nowadays. Name me three wide-release movies directed by a black man in the last five years that didn’t circle back to some theme of oppression or racism.


Black panther
Black panther 2
Black panther 3: this time it's panthernal


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 13, 2022)

Do you really need us to answer that?


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> do you have any meaningful connections to artists of your ethnicity, other than genetics? have you produced any piece of art that's worth a damn?


Always love the braindead argument that you can’t criticise an artist unless you’ve produced fucking caravaggio-tier works yourself.

Horseshit. I can form an opinion on art without being a creator.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 13, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Yeah I definitely remember that section of the count of monte cristo where alexandre dumas tries to relate imprisonment in the chatêau d'if to african slavery


Oh, you've bought into the AlExAnDrE dUmAs WuZ a KaNg thing, eh?


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> Always love the braindead argument that you can’t criticise an artist unless you’ve produced fucking caravaggio-tier works yourself.
> 
> Horseshit. I can form an opinion on art without being a creator.


this thread is absolutely not about "critiquing art".


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> Try and name a single famous black person who hasn't tried to publicly centre their own blackness at least once.


Mr T. He was always a team playa, and never blamed racism for not getting on no plane.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> Horseshit. I can form an opinion on art without being a creator.


That you can, but when you're bragging about how your whiteness makes you SOOO much more creative than those filthy nigs, I do expect one to have produced SOMETHING worth enjoying artistically.



Stabmaster Arson said:


> Mr T. He was always a team playa, and never blamed racism for not getting on no plane.


He was also a massive phony. The whole persona was fake. So much so that when he was rassling with Hulk Hogan for the first Wrestlemania the whole locker room got sick of his shit and Mr Wonderful Paul Ordorff nearly did pull his punk card for real.


----------



## Hugger Brother (Jun 13, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Anything that is advertised with the creator's race will typically be limited to a small scope of shitty over explored topics. This ends up being true for works from any minority where the campaign surrounding it blasts you with that fact.





Bonesjones said:


> There's been plenty of complaints from Black people who want to do stuff, but it gets rejected for not being black enough. Just normal jew shit.



it's this. mediocre black creators who have to leverage the mass asspats from self-congratulating libs to succeed, and the ones who succeed on their own merits can't escape the shadow of racial politics. a good example of this is Jordan Peele, whose middling and preachy social horror movies were elevated to Must-Watch Movie of the Year shit by annoying virtue signalers. conversely, Shawn and Marlon Wayans, who make funny ass shit that both does and does not involve black people, get sidelined into the "black comedy" genre despite the whole blaxploitation thing not necessarily being a keystone of their work


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> do you have any meaningful connections to artists of your ethnicity, other than genetics? have you produced any piece of art that's worth a damn?


You’re completely missing the point. I’m not trying to say I can make good art and that black-themed art objectively sucks. I’m not even saying a majority black-themed art is a bad thing; the OP was posing a genuine question as to why most black works have to do with what is referred to as “the black experience” nowadays. Don’t assume I’m posing this question as a roundabout way of saying “nigger art sucks lol”. If I wanted to say that, I would’ve just said it.

Also, saying “you can’t make good art, durr” is a smooth brain deflection. Just because you can’t cook doesn’t mean you can’t criticize a dish. Just because you can’t build a car doesn’t mean you can’t complain when yours breaks down. Just because you can’t X doesn’t mean you can’t criticize Y. Do you understand?


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> this thread is absolutely not about "critiquing art".


You asked someone if they had produced art worth a damn in a thread where people are expressing their opinions on ‘black art’. Same thing.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> You’re completely missing the point. I’m not trying to say I can make good art and that black-themed art objectively sucks. I’m not even saying a majority black-themed art is a bad thing; the OP was posing a genuine question as to why most black works have to do with what is referred to as “the black experience” nowadays. Don’t assume I’m posing this question as a roundabout way of saying “nigger art sucks lol”. If I wanted to say that, I would’ve just said it.


but that's a stupid premise, considering that statistically, "most" black artists probably don't make their art all about some preconceived notion of "the black experience". 


Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Also, saying “you can’t make good art, durr” is a smooth brain deflection. Just because you can’t cook doesn’t mean you can’t criticize a dish. Just because you can’t build a car doesn’t mean you can’t complain when yours breaks down. Just because you can’t X doesn’t mean you can’t criticize Y. Do you understand?


i think all of that is extremely hypocritical. if you are an untalented nobody, you are in no place to give non-constructive criticism to a professional.



Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> You asked someone if they had produced art worth a damn in a thread where people are expressing their opinions on ‘black art’. Same thing.


how?


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> do you have any meaningful connections to artists of your ethnicity, other than genetics? have you produced any piece of art that's worth a damn?


It's the classic "You can't judge art because you don't make it" argument. Look, I can tell when somethings shit and that's all you need to know to see how garbage most Afrocentric media is. It's literally the same 5 plots or if it's not that, it's wypipo media with black characters. It's nothing like worthwhile. These aren't Their Eyes Were Watching God or The Color Purple, which actually added meaningful commentary on the himan experience through the eyes of a black person. This is Black Panter tier shit. Even Buck Breaking was a better work of art seeing it was made by a very clearly gay man to cope with the fac that he is gay and he did it in the most hilarious way possible.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> He was also a massive phony. The whole persona was fake. So much so that when he was rassling with Hulk Hogan for the first Wrestlemania the whole locker room got sick of his shit and Mr Wonderful Paul Ordorff nearly did pull his punk card for real.


These are dirty lies, spread by the white man.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 13, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Black panther
> Black panther 2
> Black panther 3: this time it's panthernal


You’ve stumped me.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> That you can, but when you're bragging about how your whiteness makes you SOOO much more creative than those filthy nigs, I do expect one to have produced SOMETHING worth enjoying artistically.


Except, like all Nigger lovers, you can’t resist using false arguments.

I never said being white (which I’m not, you prejudiced cunt) made _me_ artistically better. I implied rather that Niggers, by and large, are extremely limited in their own artistic integrity.

My ‘whiteness’ and Nigger’s limitations are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i think all of that is extremely hypocritical. if you are an untalented nobody, you are in no place to give non-constructive criticism to a professional.


Tommy Wiseau is a film director and I'm not, therefore I'm in no place to make fun of The Room. You know how retarded that sounds, right?


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 13, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> You’ve stumped me.


Should I throw in black panther 4 for free where t'chungus gets buck broken by gollum?


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> but that's a stupid premise, considering that statistically, "most" black artists probably don't make their art all about some preconceived notion of "the black experience".


At least you do understand black culture. Jah bless. 

I notice though you said "probably" which is a clear admission in this context you don't know wtf you are talking about.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> It's the classic "You can't judge art because you don't make it" argument. Look, I can tell when somethings shit and that's all you need to know to see how garbage most Afrocentric media is. It's literally the same 5 plots or if it's not that, it's wypipo media with black characters.


you don't know jack about afrocentric media, nor do you know anything about art. you are in no position to add non-constructive criticism.


Tomboy Respecter said:


> It's nothing like worthwhile. These aren't Their Eyes Were Watching God or The Color Purple, which actually added meaningful commentary on the himan experience through the eyes of a black person. This is Black Panter tier shit. Even Buck Breaking was a better work of art seeing it was made by a very clearly gay man to cope with the fac that he is gay and he did it in the most hilarious way possible.


woah, it's almost like every group of people is capable of making shitty art.



Beautiful Border said:


> Tommy Wiseau is a film director and I'm not, therefore I'm in no place to make fun of The Room. You know how retarded that sounds, right?


there is a difference between making fun of a specific film vs generalizing all works from that genre. 



Stabmaster Arson said:


> At least you do understand black culture. Jah bless.
> 
> I notice though you said "probably" which is a clear admission in this context you don't know wtf you are talking about.


have you made any art that's worth a damn?


----------



## Hugger Brother (Jun 13, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Also, saying “you can’t make good art, durr” is a smooth brain deflection. Just because you can’t cook doesn’t mean you can’t criticize a dish. Just because you can’t build a car doesn’t mean you can’t complain when yours breaks down. Just because you can’t X doesn’t mean you can’t criticize Y. Do you understand?





Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> You asked someone if they had produced art worth a damn in a thread where people are expressing their opinions on ‘black art’. Same thing.



I agree that this argument is often used as a lazy and cynical way to shut down discussion, but - as a retard with strong opinions who hasn't produced anything of worth - sitting on the sidelines and throwing stones at people who are out there working their asses off and getting their hands dirty, even if you disagree with the opinions or political views their work is putting out there (as long as it's not deliberately and directly meant to cause societal harm), especially from the comfort of your anonymous posting chair, is lame as fuck. that exact thing is why culture warriors are so fucking insufferable


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> have you made any art that's worth a damn?


My mixtape "krakka killa" was the best received in my neighbourhood, getting positive reviews and accolades from all the homies.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> Except, like all Nigger lovers, you can’t resist using false arguments.
> 
> I never said being white (which I’m not, you prejudiced cunt) made _me_ artistically better. I implied rather that Niggers, by and large, are extremely limited in their own artistic integrity.
> 
> My ‘whiteness’ and Nigger’s limitations are not mutually exclusive.


you're obviously dumb then lol


----------



## Toolbox (Jun 13, 2022)

Not Gay Jared said:


> it's this. mediocre black creators who have to leverage the mass asspats from self-congratulating libs to succeed, and the ones who succeed on their own merits can't escape the shadow of racial politics. a good example of this is Jordan Peele, whose middling and preachy social horror movies were elevated to Must-Watch Movie of the Year shit by annoying virtue signalers. conversely, Shawn and Marlon Wayans, who make funny ass shit that both does and does not involve black people, get sidelined into the "black comedy" genre despite the whole blaxploitation thing not necessarily being a keystone of their work


It still gets me that Get Out is treated as some magnum opus of modern horror. And then it excused Peele to continue to use the genre just to express lukewarm social commentary.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> you're obviously dumb then lol


Says the scumcunt repeatedly asking people who dare express an anti-nigger opinion “hUH whAT aRt yoU DUn woRTh a daMn uh Huu”.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> Says the scumcunt repeatedly asking people who dare express an anti-nigger opinion “hUH whAT aRt yoU DUn woRTh a daMn uh Huu”.


why is it wrong to ask someone why they're throwing stones from glass houses?


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> These are dirty lies, spread by the white man.


Mr. T was a faggot and Paul Ordorff drank his milkshake. Deal with it.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> there is a difference between making fun of a specific film vs generalizing all works from that genre.


If there are black creators who aren't infatuated with their own blackness then by all means feel free to share them with me. I'm generalizing because I'm looking to be proven wrong. 

Also, why do you feel the need to defend people who hate your guts? Most black people wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire, and that's doubly true of the ones in the creative industry. They don't need you to defend them and they likely wouldn't want you to, either. "White saviour" trope, and all that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> I can form an opinion on art without being a creator.


Just like one can have an opinion on food without being a chef.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> If there are black creators who aren't infatuated with their own blackness then by all means feel free to share them with me. I'm generalizing because I'm looking to be proven wrong.


because google is right at your fingertips


Beautiful Border said:


> Also, why do you feel the need to defend people who hate your guts? Most black people wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire, and that's doubly true of the ones in the creative industry. They don't need you to defend them and they likely wouldn't want you to, either. "White saviour" trope, and all that.


every black person i've ever met has been nothing but pleasant to me.


----------



## Hugger Brother (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> Except, like all Nigger lovers, you can’t resist using false arguments.
> 
> I never said being white (which I’m not, you prejudiced cunt) made _me_ artistically better. I implied rather that Niggers, by and large, are extremely limited in their own artistic integrity.
> 
> My ‘whiteness’ and Nigger’s limitations are not mutually exclusive.



there's being _what current polite society_ _would call_ racist, simply because you've bothered to educate yourself on the not-so-PC elements of American racial politics; and then there's being a dumb asshole that just likes unironically posting the word nigger


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> Tommy Wiseau is a film director and I'm not, therefore I'm in no place to make fun of The Room. You know how retarded that sounds, right?


You can have an opinion all you like. 

But you can't act like a fucking authority on the subject with any credibility unless you've done it before.


----------



## Apochrypha (Jun 13, 2022)

Jacob Lawrence is pretty good actually. There are many great black artists, you just have to dig.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> you don't know jack about afrocentric media, nor do you know anything about art. you are in no position to add non-constructive criticism.


Woah guys, I've been BTFO'd. How can I ever recover?  This retard says I have no taste in art nor do I have experience reading black literature (high school and college don't count I guess). As mich as you brainleta hate on A&N for being spergs, they manage to add more to the conversation than you spastic far left types that use your accounts as avatars of your dumb political leanings.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> why is it wrong to ask someone why they're throwing stones from glass houses?


It’s been explained to you multiple times that people don’t need to be artists to criticise artists or their work.

Throwing stones at glass houses would be more like if I was a shit artist criticising other shit artists for being shit.

Please don’t tell me you are this dumb.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

I have the perfect idea for a black themed franchise revival. It will have the black political appeal, and the safe picket fence world that white devils love.

Malcolm X In The Middle. Malcolm X is teleported into the Malcolm In The  Middle universe, and has to live with the family while teaching them about the glory of black nationalism.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> Woah guys, I've been BTFO'd. How can I ever recover?  This retard says I have no taste in art nor do I have experience reading black literature (high school and college don't count I guess). As mich as you brainleta hate on A&N for being spergs, they manage to add more to the conversation than you spastic far left types that use your accounts as avatars of your dumb political leanings.


>Complains about people assuming he has no taste in art
>Assumes an entire race has no ability in art. 

Never change A&N.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> have you made any art that's worth a damn?


Racist honkey bitch, @Stabmaster's people were building star ships while you eurobeasts lived in caves


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> Throwing stones at glass houses would be more like if I was a shit artist criticising other shit artists for being shit.


this is exactly what is going on here, but you're even worse than a shit artist.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> It’s been explained to you multiple times that people don’t need to be artists to criticise artists or their work.
> 
> Throwing stones at glass houses would be more like if I was a shit artist criticising other shit artists for being shit.
> 
> Please don’t tell me you are this dumb.


There's having an opinion on art, and there's acting like an expert who knows the artistic talents of everyone of a certain race. Know the difference.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> You can have an opinion all you like.
> 
> But you can't act like a fucking authority on the subject with any credibility unless you've done it before.


That's such a fucking dumb argument. You can't talk about how hard being a pilot is unless you have done it, but you can say someone is a shit pilot if they continually do things like tip the ship over from one side to another repeatedly, get drunk, have sex with women when he should be doing his job, ignore the crew's requests for no reason and do things on a whim and don't plan ahead. People that say this shit are the most likely to enjoy retarded capeshit and think it's a classic fucking film. Or any shit because they have no sense of taste. I can get watching/reading/enjoying eccentric shit that's , but the people that say what you do just can't differntiate between a nice but exotic meal and literal shit.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> every black person i've ever met has been nothing but pleasant to me.


Spoken like a blonde Scandanavian just before her ceremonial Malmo arse-raping at the hands of Sudan’s finest exports.


----------



## Caesare (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> every black person i've ever met has been nothing but pleasant to me.


Probably because your dad was their landlord so they had to kiss your ass, you silly, naive kike.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Probably because your dad was their landlord so they had to kiss your ass, you silly, naive kike.


"Da jooz are holding me down and shit"


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> Spoken like a blonde Scandanavian just before her ceremonial Malmo arse-raping at the hands of Sudan’s finest exports.


i don't need to know about your gross fetishes


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> because google is right at your fingertips
> 
> every black person i've ever met has been nothing but pleasant to me.


What am I supposed to type into Google, exactly? "Black creators who aren't infatuated with their own blackness"?



MT Foxtrot said:


> You can have an opinion all you like.
> 
> But you can't act like a fucking authority on the subject with any credibility unless you've done it before.


A Lamborghini and a Yugo are just as good as each other. What do you mean that's ridiculous? Have you ever designed or assembled a car before? No? Then you clearly don't have the credibility to claim otherwise!


----------



## Caesare (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> "Da jooz are holding me down and shit"


You're not holding me down, I'm doing great. But you people are constantly holding the black man down. That's why they hate your guts.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> What am I supposed to type into Google, exactly? "Black creators who aren't infatuated with their own blackness"?
> 
> 
> A Lamborghini and a Yugo are just as good as each other. What do you mean that's ridiculous? Have you ever designed or assembled a car before? No? Then you clearly don't have the credibility to claim otherwise!


type "how to fix stupidity"


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> but that's a stupid premise, considering that statistically, "most" black artists probably don't make their art all about some preconceived notion of "the black experience".
> 
> i think all of that is extremely hypocritical. if you are an untalented nobody, you are in no place to give non-constructive criticism to a professional.


Considering this thread has almost taken up half a page of postings on your profile, this topic seems to have struck a nerve with you for whatever reason. I’m just going to assume (correctly) that any notion of nuance has just been thrown out the window since you’re MATI, and that I would find a more efficient conversation speaking to a brick wall.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> There's having an opinion on art, and there's acting like an expert who knows the artistic talents of everyone of a certain race. Know the difference.


Please, do list the extensive black artists of note in recent times who don't revert to oppression, slavery and ‘white man bad’. Be sure to include musicians, video games creators, classically trained artists and authors.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Caesare said:


> You're not holding me down, I'm doing great. But you people are constantly holding the black man down.


nah, we aren't. keep crying tho


----------



## SiccDicc (Jun 13, 2022)

I remember reading that publishers won't even publish your work if you're a white straight male. Similar to how art critics wouldn't even bother with your art unless you came from some kind of university or you had a hook or boffo gimmick.

Kinda like back in the fifties when a black author wrote a story about black American life and all the critics said it wasn't realistic because it was grounded from his life experience, but then they praise something a white guy wrote - who I think was jewish, maybe protestant, which makes it funnier - because it was all the stereotypes they expected from black people. Fuck, I wish I could remember the authors... I don't know if I'll be able to find the video.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> That's such a fucking dumb argument. You can't talk about how hard being a pilot is unless you have done it, but you can say someone is a shit pilot if they continually do things like tip the ship over from one side to another repeatedly, get drunk, have sex with women when he should be doing his job, ignore the crew's requests for no reason and do things on a whim and don't plan ahead. People that say this shit are the most likely to enjoy retarded capeshit and think it's a classic fucking film. Or any shit because they have no sense of taste. I can get watching/reading/enjoying eccentric shit that's , but the people that say what you do just can't differntiate between a nice but exotic meal and literal shit.


>Opinion
>Acting like an expert

Not the same thing. 

Also, fuck capeshit.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Considering this thread has almost taken up half a page of postings on your profile, this topic seems to have struck a nerve with you for whatever reason. I’m just going to assume (correctly) that any notion of nuance has just been thrown out the window since you’re MATI, and that I would find a more efficient conversation speaking to a brick wall.


i'm not the one writing walls of text to justify my position lol, not my fault you love replying to me.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> Please, do list the extensive black artists of note in recent times who don't revert to oppression, slavery and ‘white man bad’. Be sure to include musicians, video games creators, classically trained artists and authors.


Not my job. I'm not the one claiming to know the talents of so many millions of people.


----------



## Caesare (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> nah, we aren't. keep crying tho


Well, I know you aren't specifically. You're a broke crumb bum.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> type "how to fix stupidity"


That was a desperate fucking comeback lmao. What next, are you going to tell me you had sex with my mom?


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Well, I know you aren't specifically. You're a broke crumb bum.


whatever helps you sleep at night, goy


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> That was a desperate fucking comeback lmao. What next, are you going to tell me you had sex with my mom?


yes, she's kinda hot


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

SiccDicc said:


> I remember reading that publishers won't even publish your work if you're a white straight male.


How the hell does Stephen King do it then? He's white and straight.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> yes, she's kinda hot


Joke's on you, I have two dads. Faggot


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> Joke's on you, I have two dads. Faggot


i'm bi


----------



## Apochrypha (Jun 13, 2022)

Caesare said:


> You're not holding me down, I'm doing great. But you people are constantly holding the black man down. That's why they hate your guts.


Calm down wigger.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Not my job. I'm not the one claiming to know the talents of so many millions of people.


I’ll take that as ‘I can’t name even five artistically noteworthy and non-oppression fetishising black artists of recent times’.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> >Opinion
> >Acting like an expert
> 
> Not the same thing.
> ...


Experts are seeing the exact same shit as you are. This isn't a scientific, mathematical or engineering related inquiry, where you need years of study and proof of expertise to actually make a meaninful contribution.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> How the hell does Stephen King do it then? He's white and straight.


It's well known that Stephen King has to swallow fifty cocks per book he publishes. He loves dick though, hence his prolific output. Typical white devil.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> I’ll take that as ‘I can’t name even five artistically noteworthy and non-oppression fetishising black artists of recent times’.





Tomboy Respecter said:


> Experts are seeing the exact same shit as you are. This isn't a scientific, mathematical or engineering related inquiry, where you need years of study and proof of expertise to actually make a meaninful contribution.


i bet you like to choke on black cock and that's why you are acting like speds


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> >Complains about people assuming he has no taste in art
> >Assumes an entire race has no ability in art.
> 
> Never change A&N.


I don't trust the aesthetic opinions of a man who married a woman he finds ugly.


----------



## Toolbox (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> "Da jooz are holding me down and shit"





snailslime said:


> i don't need to know about your gross fetishes


Holy doubleposting retard. It is hilariously easy to tell when you get way to wrapped up in a thread.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Holy doubleposting retard. It is hilariously easy to tell when you get way to wrapped up in a thread.


what are you gonna do, report me to the jannies?


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i bet you like to choke on black cock and that's why you are acting like speds


Damn. White girl got it bad for that BBC. No one even brought that up until you did. Imagine being so MATI about defending shit afrocentric art, you reveal your BBC lust.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> I’ll take that as ‘I can’t name even five artistically noteworthy and non-oppression fetishising black artists of recent times’.


Take it any way you wanna, sport. Even if I did, you'd try and explain why they don't qualify anyway. 


Tomboy Respecter said:


> This isn't a scientific, mathematical or engineering related inquiry, where you need years of study and proof of expertise to actually make a meaninful contribution.


You want to claim something that broad as fact, no, you better be bringing some big qualification guns to the party. Otherwise, it ain't worth a drop of piss in an ocean of piss like every other opinion.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> Damn. White girl got it bad for that BBC. No one even brought that up until you did. Imagine being so MATI aboit defending shit afrocentric art, you reveal your BBC lust.


cry more


----------



## Toolbox (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> what are you gonna do, report me to the jannies?


Just wondering if you are even actively aware. But you have taken up a good half this thread, so I would have to assume.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Just wondering if you are even actively aware. But you have taken up a good half this thread, so I would have to assume.


it's a shit thread so i'm trying to improve it with my snail essence


----------



## Caesare (Jun 13, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> Calm down wigger.


Mind your own business, faggot. But first you can eat my ass, post haste.


MT Foxtrot said:


> How the hell does Stephen King do it then? He's white and straight.


You really have to ask that? He's Stephen King! Money talks. Anything with his name on it will sell, he's been doing it a very long time.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 13, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> There's been plenty of complaints from Black people who want to do stuff, but it gets rejected for not being black enough. Just normal jew shit.


Comic books aren't really representative of creative heights, but they're an example of black writers being stifled by Woke culture. Modern comic companies are more than happy to hire black writers, but they're pigeonholed into only writing about black characters and racial topics.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 13, 2022)

Is is really black art or black art from English speaking countries?
There is a difference.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Caesare said:


> My your own business, faggot. But first you can eat my ass, post haste.


lol methhead


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> It's well known that Stephen King has to swallow fifty cocks per book he publishes. He loves dick though, hence his prolific output. Typical white devil.






Doctor D also whopped T's ass.



Tomboy Respecter said:


> I don't trust the aesthetic opinions of a man who married a woman he finds ugly.


I'm hurt.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> cry more


The only one crying is you because Darnell is in prison fo another 5 years lmao


----------



## Apochrypha (Jun 13, 2022)

Caesare said:


> My your own business, faggot. But first you can eat my ass, post haste.


"My" my business. What a wiggerish thing to say. Keep wiggering away at that keyboard.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

Wow, this thread turned to shit faster than a majority-black neighbourhood


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> The only one crying is you because Darnell is in prison fo another 5 years lmao


who? is it another bbc owner you like to suck off?


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> Wow, this thread turned to shit faster than a majority-black neighbourhood


AMREN rallies tend to.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> Damn. White girl got it bad for that BBC. No one even brought that up until you did. Imagine being so MATI about defending shit afrocentric art, you reveal your BBC lust.


They cannot help themselves.  These evil white race mixing devils want to steal the strong Nubian genes of the black man. This can not be allowed to happen.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> Wow, this thread turned to shit faster than a majority-black neighbourhood


 Blame @snailslime. Her baby daddy is in prison at the moment so she's lashing out in this thread.


----------



## Caesare (Jun 13, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> "My" my business. What a wiggerish thing to say. Keep wiggering away at that keyboard.


I thought I told you to eat my ass? You shouldn't be talking.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> this thread is absolutely not about "critiquing art".


But he _is_ right. 

We get the same sort of moronic argument from wahmens: _"You can't have an opinion on abortion unless you have a uterus!!!"_


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> But he _is_ right.
> 
> We get the same sort of moronic argument from wahmens: _"You can't have an opinion on abortion unless you have a uterus!!!"_


what's wrong with either one of those arguments?


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> what's wrong with either one of those arguments?


The wrong part is giving woman an opinion, on anything.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> what's wrong with either one of those arguments?


Nothing, actually. You’re right. I will delete my thread. Thank you for showing me the error of my ways.


----------



## Apochrypha (Jun 13, 2022)

Caesare said:


> I thought I told you to eat my ass? You shouldn't be talking.


Sorry, I can't, a giant black cock is currently inside of said ass. Maybe ask the gentleman behind you for a taste instead?


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jun 13, 2022)

Please forgive us for insulting the artistic merit of "Bix Nood in da Hood", blacked.com, and mud huts


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Nothing, actually. You’re right. I will delete my thread. Thank you for showing me the error of my ways.


please do, and also learn to make good threads

thx babe


----------



## Caesare (Jun 13, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> Sorry, I can't, a giant black cock is currently inside of said ass. Maybe ask the gentleman behind you for a taste instead?


Your weird fantasies are gross and no one is impressed.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Rupert Bear said:


> Please forgive us for insulting the artistic merit of "Bix Nood in da Hood", blacked.com, and mud huts


Ironic


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> please do, and also learn to make good threads
> 
> thx babe


I’ve changed my mind again. I think this is a fine thread, actually. Maybe on the next one your autism will climax earlier so you won’t look like such a retard.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> Ironic
> View attachment 3385320


????
The greeks weren't black, but i understand if your Netflix and Showtime documentaries told you otherwise.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Rupert Bear said:


> ????
> The greeks weren't black, but i understand if your Netflix and Showtime documentaries told you otherwise.


they were certainly darker than scandinavians


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> Ironic
> View attachment 3385320


One is an example of stately, empirical architecture and the other is an example of practical, mediaeval accomodation.

All that picture proves is that you are an even bigger cunt than what you’ve so far expressed within the preceeding 5 pages of this thread.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Jun 13, 2022)

Cool another thread derailed by a future moderator of Autistic Thunderdome


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Rupert Bear said:


> ????
> The greeks weren't black, but i understand if your Netflix and Showtime documentaries told you otherwise.


oh, the mali empire certainly was black






Idiot Doom Spiral said:


> One is an example of stately, empirical architecture and the other is an example of practical, mediaeval accomodation.
> 
> All that picture proves is that you are an even bigger cunt than what you’ve so far expressed within the preceeding 5 pages of this thread.


oh no, i'm a cunt


----------



## BiggerChungus (Jun 13, 2022)

Decades and decades of the government dumbing them down and convincing them they can only do generic race-related art. Black blues guys, Delta blues music, etc. of the late 1800s/early 1900s were largely great. Now it's all just "nigga nigga nigga" rap, retarded mumble rap, or shitty big-lipped afro'd art pieces because they've been told it's all they're capable of.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> Ironic
> View attachment 3385320


Meanwhile, black technology from ancient times is suppressed by the white man.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> oh, the mali empire certainly was black
> View attachment 3385328
> 
> View attachment 3385329


The first picture is of a building that was built at the direction of the French colonial authorities in 1907.
The second picture is a drawing. As in, it's not real.
You're not even trying with this bait, are you?


----------



## Caesare (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> oh, the mali empire certainly was black
> View attachment 3385328
> 
> View attachment 3385329
> ...


That's a sand castle, stupid.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> The first picture is of a building that was built at the direction of the French colonial authorities in 1907.
> The second picture is a drawing. As in, it's not real.
> You're not even trying with this bait, are you?


yeah, as a restoration of what it looked like, genius. ever heard of mansa musa?


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> ever heard of mansa musa


They released an incredibly fire mixtape


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Caesare said:


> That's a sand castle, stupid.


it's a model, methhead.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> yeah, as a restoration of what it looked like, genius.


In the same way drawings of The Shire in Middle Earth are restorations of what that looked like, sure.



snailslime said:


> ever heard of mansa musa?


Total historical meme. The absurd Afrocentrist claims about him being the richest ruler in history and bankrupting Mecca by handing out gold wherever he went have been debunked.

Also, pointing out that the only "great" pre-colonial African civilisations were all the result of the foreign influence of Islam isn't really as flattering as you think it is.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> In the same way drawings of The Shire in Middle Earth are restorations of what that looked like, sure.
> 
> 
> Total historical meme. The absurd Afrocentrist claims about him being the richest ruler in history and bankrupting Mecca by handing out gold wherever he went have been debunked.
> ...


why? europe would be a backwater shithole without christianity and the arabian islamic empire.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> why? europe would be a backwater shithole without christianity and the arabian islamic empire.


Ancient Greece and Rome weren't backwater shitholes, but I know your whole point in this thread is to troll so whatever


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> why? europe would be a backwater shithole without christianity and the arabian islamic empire.


That's somewhat true and somewhat not actually. The Romans were a brutal race and they had a fucked up society where the weak only existed to fulfill the needs of the best of the best. Christianity did even that out a bit and make it so that all people from all walks of life should be seen as equally priceless in the eyes of God. It also led to the creation of some of the formalization of scientific thought in Robert Groteste and Roger Bacon, so there's also that.

That being said, Rome and Greece weren't backwater shitholes. A lot of philosophical and scientific ideas come from these two rocks of civilization and they are the basis for a good deal of Western Civilization today (via Christianity). Hell, even most Celtic lands were halfway decent. Only the Sc*ttish Highlands, the rest of Br*tain and the frozen wastes of Sc*ndinavia and Northern Germany were absolutely barbaric, rather than just mostly civilized but kind of not in some sense.

But I am responding to a shitpost, so why did I put effort into this post.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> Ancient Greece and Rome weren't backwater shitholes, but I know your whole point in this thread is to troll so whatever





Tomboy Respecter said:


> That's somewhat true and somewhat not actually. The Romans were a brutal race and they had a fucked up society where the weak only existed to fulfill the needs of the best of the best. Christianity did even that out a bit and make it so that all people from all walks of life should be seen as equally priceless in the eyes of God. It also led to the creation of some of the formalization of scientific thought in Robert Groteste and Roger Bacon, so there's also that.
> 
> That being said, Rome and Greece weren't backwater shitholes. A lot of philosophical and scientific ideas come from these two rocks of civilization and they are the basis for a good deal of Western Civilization today (via Christianity). Hell, even most Celtic lands were halfway decent. Only the Sc*ttish Highlands, the rest of Br*tain and the frozen wastes of Sc*ndinavia and Northern Germany were absolutely barbaric, rather than just mostly civilized but kind of not in some sense.
> 
> But I am responding to a shitpost, so why did I put effort into this post.


yeah, they were extremely genetically diverse and they got their mathematics, religion, and alphabets from asia/africa. 

by the way, the father of greek philosophy was a phoenician.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 13, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Why is the theme of “the black experience” so prevalent in black works of art?


It sells shit to the black demographic, and a black who can express themselves plausibly as an artist can always be found.

As to why the theme of 'black experience' sells in the black community?  Deep seated, and justified, feelings of non-inclusion.

Most Blacks have not joined multi-ethnic communities and live in their own isolated areas full of urban decay and crime.  So they feel like an outsider as soon as they walk out their front door and enter White society, and often not just as a generic colored person.  Other minorities too exclude and distance themselves physically and emotionally from them as well.  Hence the Asian-Black violence campaigns, triggered by the Kung Flu but based on deeper expressions of jealousy and rage as the Asians "fit in" better with Whites even fresh off the boat and unintelligible.

The Black Experience is also seen as cringe to even Blacks who have bonded to their multi-ethnic communities, because they have no need for it and it is just so heavy-handed and wrong.  How is it supposed to make individual social connections between whites and blacks?
However for the Blacks in their isolated communities it is viewed as an expression of hopeful understanding and an attempt at empathy with the Whites of America.



Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Is the color of their skin really that big of a part of a majority of black artists’ identities?


Yes, because identity is half what you think you are and half what you think you aren't.

Black society really is almost entirely about their feelings of ostracism and not being able to overcome it in their personal lives.  And of course, why can't they overcome it?





So, they're stuck living lives within a society that excludes them based on their visual appearance and Whites' individual danger-senses, and that gives them their greatest sense of themselves and who they fundamentally are.  That they don't belong is their inner-most identity, and their skin being seen as the cause is their most common expression of art.



Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Are these racially-centered works just more visible; being pushed more often and harder?










snailslime said:


> do you have any meaningful connections to artists of your ethnicity, other than genetics?


So the same people who apparently cannot critique art-forms are being asked to implicitly understand the phrase "meaningful connections"?  Dear lord.

What logic is this?  I have to buy an artist a sandwich and discuss their horrid personal lives of shallow interpersonal connections based on mutual (at best) parasitism and poor attempts at empathy because they cannot shut their mouths and listen?  If they cried on my shoulder and wanted to keep dating me, does that help me understand the Nigger Music?  Artists are shitty friends who fall into moods and express themselves as publicly as possible due to a deep inner compulsion to be understood and loved.  But they don't fucking listen, and they never try to genuinely understand others.  They crave attention that they didn't get as kids, social connections that their neighborhood or their record label fulfill and their own mom didn't.  That's it, they're almost all bad people.  As soon as you meet them, you can feel the one-way empathy connection vacuuming up whatever it can from people.  You just get sucked into their self-hatred coming out as a compensating refrain of boasting and whining.  Any that are not so bad, you don't hear the boasting.

Mozart learned piano because his elder sister and father were always playing the piano and inserting himself from the age of three into her lessons let him bond with his otherwise busy family.

Bach was the eighth or ninth son in a vast family of musicians.

Rap battles happen because not enough black men actually liked their kids, they just wanted to fuck a hoe.  More dads, probably shitter Rap.



snailslime said:


> have you produced any piece of art that's worth a damn?





How would they know, based on everything else you've just wasted time saying, that any piece of art they produced was worth a damn?

That was the whole fucking point of your posts, and then you just threw it away.  And before you say anything, I'm a tard who has made absolutely retarded posts so I can comment here. Quod erat demonstrandum ex propria ratione.  My critique of your total retardation is Hecking Valid _as fuck_ based on your own logic that only properly accredited people can comment on a subject.

Therefore if you want to critique me, please get on my level and lower your IQ, or have those super important meaningful connections with people like me.  Right?  Is that correct?  Do I understand what you've been saying?



snailslime said:


> every black person i've ever met has been nothing but pleasant to me.


Every black person I know has been a violent felon, do you get something I don't?  Do I?


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 13, 2022)

My non-shitpost uncynical answer would be something along the lines of how much harder it has historically been as black person to get their work published. They feel their voices were under-represented culturally and so now they are using a widespread cultural shift to talk about issues that matter to them personally which they feel were previously not talked about. 

My non-shitpost cynical answer is they recognize a very quick way to get publicity these days is to make their art about "black issues" and they are using this as a way to get their foot in the door in a very competitive industry.

My shitpost answer is lol niggers


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

@Haim Arlosoroff get help, i'm not reading your schizo word vomit.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> @Haim Arlosoroff get help, i'm not reading your schizo word vomit.


Then why respond to me?  I am the Help.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> yeah, they were extremely genetically diverse and they got their mathematics, religion, and alphabets from asia/africa.
> 
> by the way, the father of greek philosophy was a phoenician.


They were all Indo-European with an admixture of the local population (Etruscans for the Romans and Pre-Greek peoples for the Greeks). And yes, they engaged in cultural and intellectual discource with other nearby civilizations in Egypt and the Levant (which is the souce of their aptitude in mathematics, their alphabet, etc). As for the Phonecian philosopher part, the only one that comes to mind right now is Zeno of Citium, who founded the Stoic school.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> They were all Indo-European with an admixture of the local population (Etruscans for the Romans and Pre-Greek peoples for the Greeks).


Is that so?


Tomboy Respecter said:


> And yes, they engaged in cultural and intellectual discource with other nearby civilizations in Egypt and the Levant (which is the souce of their aptitude in mathematics, their alphabet, etc). As for the Phonecian philosopher part, the only one that comes to mind right now is Zeno of Citium, who founded the Stoic school.


I wonder who taught the Greeks what they knew?


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jun 13, 2022)

Ok I’ll answer this retard thread seriously.

Historians can use art to date and analyze civilizations. Art has always had certain motifs, themes, style that correspond to the culture and time period it belongs. This is evident in Mesoamerica, Mesopotamia, Italian Renaissance, all the way to brutal Russian commie art and CalArts/Tumbrl shit. It’s all very similar in its own grouping. This isn’t a new phenomenon.

So, then, why slavery/oppression/blackness as being the motif repeated as nauseum? I have a few theories 

First, most art through history depicts religious themes and origin stories. In a world void of religion and spirituality, people crave some creation myth to explain their identity. Tie this in with cynical political strategy to use idPol to control the masses and you’ve got a strong incentive to fetishize slavery and oppression. Slavery/oppression is their religious origin story and they cling to it with religious fervor. 

Second, due to the two factors listed above, these repeated motifs are both popular and profitable. That means more copycats and higher demand. What doesn’t fit into that mold is swept aside or doesn’t come to fruition. 

I don’t think this has anything to do with intelligence or creativity. 

If/when the racial and identity problems plaguing the west subsides, there will be a diversifying of artistic style amongst black american artists. IMO


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> what's wrong with either one of those arguments?


Ok, so women can fuck off and never, ever talk about or commentate on men's sport or anything else men do. Women generally don't own guns, so you can all shut the fuck up about gun violence. In fact, women don't commit mass shootings, so women are not allowed to have an opinion on that topic either. 


Only someone completely intellectually vapid would truly believe the old "If No X Then No Y" formula. Of course, very few actually do believe it; it's just a mantra that they think will work to silence their opponents, not realising that intelligent people just laugh at their idiocy. It's like the Jedi Mind Trick: it only works on weak-minded fools i.e. other liberal women.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Ok, so women can fuck off and never, ever talk about or commentate on men's sport or anything else men do.


most of us don't give a shit about your lame sports, lol.


Iron Jaguar said:


> Women generally don't own guns, so you can all shut the fuck up about gun violence. In fact, women don't commit mass shootings, so women are not allowed to have an opinion on that topic either.


your mom must be the only woman you know.


Iron Jaguar said:


> Only someone completely intellectually vapid would truly believe the old "If No X Then No Y" formula. Of course, very few actually do believe it; it's just a mantra that they think will work to silence their opponents, not realising that intelligent people just laugh at their idiocy. It's like the Jedi Mind Trick: it only works on weak-minded fools i.e. other liberal women.


word vomit


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jun 13, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Ok, so women can fuck off and never, ever talk about or commentate on men's sport or anything else men do. Women generally don't own guns, so you can all shut the fuck up about gun violence. In fact, women don't commit mass shootings, so women are not allowed to have an opinion on that topic either.
> 
> 
> Only someone completely intellectually vapid would truly believe the old "If No X Then No Y" formula. Of course, very few actually do believe it; it's just a mantra that they think will work to silence their opponents, not realising that intelligent people just laugh at their idiocy. It's like the Jedi Mind Trick: it only works on weak-minded fools i.e. other liberal women.


Haven’t academics welcomed this fallacy by rebranding it as “stand point theory”? It’s one reason college educated 20 something’s are so incredibly obnoxious to talk to about virtually everything


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (Jun 13, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Name me three wide-release movies directed by a black man in the last five years that didn’t circle back to some theme of oppression or racism.


Hmmm...I wonder what we might notice if we look at the source of financing for the production & distribution for those movies. Some sort of common thread that might tie things together?


----------



## Shidoen (Jun 14, 2022)

Literally all black art in America is either real bland or real racist (both ends of the spectrum). You got some real impressive shit in actual Africa such as:



And then you look what a few hundred years does to a muthfucka in America:


----------



## Colonel Tubarov (Jun 14, 2022)

This is a bit disingenuous, reading this forum boils down to why American Blacks Red Necks art so limited in scope.
Doesn't take much digging for Blacks artist with merits.


Spoiler: John T. Biggers






			https://www.swanngalleries.com/news/african-american-art/2009/09/artist-profile-john-biggers/
		




Personally, like Kara Walker before BLM ruined her art.


Spoiler: Kara Walker






			https://www.mutualart.com/Artist/Kara-Walker/E280EE4007E22BC3/AuctionResults
		




My personal favorite


Spoiler: Hughie Lee-Smith






			https://www.invaluable.com/artist/lee-smith-hughie-8jr3hnammn/sold-at-auction-prices/?page=1


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Jun 14, 2022)

I dunno if anyone said this one yet,  but basically all the leprechaun movies were made by nnniigggazzzz and somehow were decent and corny in a good way.

Also @snailslime is mad cause she dates a black person (@secret watcher)


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 14, 2022)

OP's question might seem a bit disingenuous. Though I agree much of black American _pop-_art of the last couple of decades has been very subpar, identity obsessive and insistent upon itself, the general question of why black American art focuses so much on black American culture is like asking why 19th century French art is so... _French_ in scope. They're reflecting the environment they live in, plus the aforementioned publishing incentives to do so which have been elaborated upon by other users here. An ethnic group is naturally going to create art centered around that group and its place relative to the populations around it - not solely, mind, but it's definitely going to be present much of the time.

That being said, it also is deeply unfair to say that black Americans are incapable of creating a wide range of art. Much of American cultural development, particularly in the realm of music, owes itself to primarily Black artists. Yes, the horrendous and toxic lyrical content of certain strands of rap and hip-hop largely developed out of the late 20th-century urban black cultural milieu, though musically it was more heavily influenced by German electronic groups like Kraftwerk - Afrika Bambaataa and the Soul Sonic Force expressed their appreciation of the electronic pioneers from Dusseldorf by sampling their 1976 track _Trans-Europe Express _for _Planet Rock_ in 1982, which is widely credited as one of the first hip-hop tracks. However, before rap and hip-hop, black Americans were instrumental in the development of Gospel (which developed out of old negro plantation spirituals, and still has some residual influences from West Africa such as call-and-response techniques), Ragtime, Bebop, Swing, Jazz, Blues, RnB, Rock n' Roll, Zydeco, Soul, Funk, and Fusion - so there's hardly a dearth of creativity there. When people think of quintessentially 'American' music, outside of Country, Western, Appalachian, American Folk and Bluegrass, or orchestral composers like Aaron Copland or Leonard Bernstein, they usually think of music which was developed primarily by black Americans.

Black Americans also had a strong literary tradition, particularly during the late 19th and early 20th century with figures like Booker T. Washington, Elizabeth Keckley, Paul Lawrence Dunbar, Frances E.W. Harper, Claude McKay, Zora Neale Hurston, Dorothy West, Countee Cullen, Ralph Waldo Ellison, etc. I would argue that it's totally expected that many black American writers at this time would create works exploring their place in the broader American culture. Some of them were born into slavery (Washington and Keckley) and it was still within living memory until around the 1920's. Jim Crow was at its height and black Americans were largely left to their own devices to develop independently, so this also included a lot of existential soul searching.

In terms of visual art, I recommend checking out the works of Henry Ossawa Tanner.












Yeah black American Modern (big M) Art is really ugly because Modern Art is often ugly in general. This has no racial bias. But you also have some really creative projects by contemporary black artists, like the ingenious use of textiles in Bina Butler's work.











As for dance, you need not look past the brilliant artists who came of age during the Harlem Renaissance, and Swing eras. Cab Calloway, the Nicholas Brothers, Bill Bailey, John W. Sublett, Bill Robinson, Alice Whitman etc.





You do not have the broad concept of classic Americana culture without very, very significant contributions by brilliant black American artists in all fields.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Bonesjones (Jun 14, 2022)

Afrika Bambaataa sampled boys sexually way more than he made music.


----------



## Colonel Tubarov (Jun 14, 2022)

A constructive way to approach this question is to see how Blacks discussed this question back during the Harlem renaissance. 
It's digestible, the essay, but to sum it up.
Locke feels Blacks should create beautiful art; creating "Black focus art" shouldn't be the only focus, but by making beautiful art, he hopes the whole society will accept Blacks. 


Spoiler: Alain Locke 'Art is Propagana'



"Propaganda itself is preferable to shallow, truckling imitation. Negro things may reasonably be a fad for others; for us they must be a religion. Beauty, however, is its best priest and
psalms will be more effective than sermons."


			http://nationalhumanitiescenter.org/pds/maai3/protest/text10/lockeartorpropaganda.pdf
		





DuBois says Black focus art should be promoted because being Black is beautiful. 



Spoiler: DuBois 'Criteria of Negro Art'



" I stand in utter
shamelessness and say that whatever art I have for writing has been used always for propaganda
for gaining the right of black folk to love and enjoy."


			https://allisonbolah.com/site_resources/reading_list/DuBois.pdf
		





The problem I feel most have in this discussion is why there is such a push by Corporations and Actives to push beautifying "Blacks Red Neck Culture." Being "Hood" and celebrating the cultures of Black Ghettos is toxic to Blacks. Hood Blacks make every effort to keep aspiring Blacks within reach bogged down to the Hood. They will use social pressure and emotional manipulation. Classic is "Come on, help a Nigga out" bullshit. Schools are shit, shops close down, and you have riots in the communities. Like the crab mentality, I will take you with me if I am going down. *Their "Art" is a byproduct of this.*


Spoiler: Boondocks Clip






			https://youtu.be/ipg4EL_JUyE


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 14, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> Afrika Bambaataa sampled boys sexually way more than he made music.


That was his slave name, He is now known as Afucka Blackbuttholes


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 14, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> Afrika Bambaataa sampled boys sexually way more than he made music.


Not disputing that, but his personal character is irrelevant to the point of his place in the history of late 20th century developments in American music. It's like shitting on Wendy Carlos for being a troon when discussing his tremendous influence on the innovative use of the Moog synthesizer in early electronic music. Aaron Copland's awful pro-socialist views do not negate the fact that _Fanfare for the Common Man_ is one of the finest, most quintessentially *American* pieces of music ever composed.


----------



## Bonesjones (Jun 14, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Not disputing that, but his personal character is irrelevant to the point of his place in the history of late 20th century developments in American music. It's like shitting on Wendy Carlos for being a troon when discussing his tremendous influence on the innovative use of the Moog synthesizer in early electronic music. Aaron Copland's awful pro-socialist views do not negate the fact that _Fanfare for the Common Man_ is one of the finest, most quintessentially *American* pieces of music ever composed.


We know child rape and music in the 21st century go together. It's never in spite of either, it's almost like degenerate people and promotion in the music industry are connected. Walter Carlos is another case of a sad autistic man being preyed upon by predatory psychologists. It's why he largely disappeared from public life afterward.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 14, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Anything that is advertised with the creator's race will typically be limited to a small scope of shitty over explored topics. This ends up being true for works from any minority where the campaign surrounding it blasts you with that fact.



Cyberpunk was made by this based dude.


If someone is advertising their race they’re going to be focusing on SJW subjects.


----------



## God of Nothing (Jun 14, 2022)

The answer is in front of you but it's too uncomfortable to directly acknowledge: because they can't do much else.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 14, 2022)

God of Nothing said:


> The answer is in front of you but it's too uncomfortable to directly acknowledge: because they can't do much else.


The answer to Sunny's question is yes. 











Henry Ossawa Tanner, 'The Annunciation', oil-on-canvas




Robert S. Duncanson, 'A Dream of Italy', oil-on-canvas


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 14, 2022)

snailslime said:


> oh, the mali empire certainly was black


One of my biggest pet peeves as an American with other Americans is how we tend to group people together just by skin color and we ignore or minimize culture, religion, language, political affiliation, etc. I suspect it’s because many Americans don’t deal with a true foreign other or have lived abroad.

Africa is a big ass continent and it’s disingenuous to assume everyone there is the same because of skin color. Just like it’s stupid to think that Western, Northern, Eastern, and Southern Europeans are identical because they’re lighter skinned. Or thinking that the Chinese, Japanese, and Koreans are totally the same.

This comment is from here.


----------



## God of Nothing (Jun 14, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> The answer to Sunny's question is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the meme's a joke, but i appreciate your evidence


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 14, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> OP's question might seem a bit disingenuous. Though I agree much of black American _pop-_art of the last couple of decades has been very subpar, identity obsessive and insistent upon itself, the general question of why black American art focuses so much on black American culture is like asking why 19th century French art is so... _French_ in scope. They're reflecting the environment they live in, plus the aforementioned publishing incentives to do so which have been elaborated upon by other users here. An ethnic group is naturally going to create art centered around that group and its place relative to the populations around it - not solely, mind, but it's definitely going to be present much of the time.
> 
> That being said, it also is deeply unfair to say that black Americans are incapable of creating a wide range of art. Much of American cultural development, particularly in the realm of music, owes itself to primarily Black artists. Yes, the horrendous and toxic lyrical content of certain strands of rap and hip-hop largely developed out of the late 20th-century urban black cultural milieu, though musically it was more heavily influenced by German electronic groups like Kraftwerk - Afrika Bambaataa and the Soul Sonic Force expressed their appreciation of the electronic pioneers from Dusseldorf by sampling their 1976 track _Trans-Europe Express _for _Planet Rock_ in 1982, which is widely credited as one of the first hip-hop tracks. However, before rap and hip-hop, black Americans were instrumental in the development of Gospel (which developed out of old negro plantation spirituals, and still has some residual influences from West Africa such as call-and-response techniques), Ragtime, Bebop, Swing, Jazz, Blues, RnB, Rock n' Roll, Zydeco, Soul, Funk, and Fusion - so there's hardly a dearth of creativity there. When people think of quintessentially 'American' music, outside of Country, Western, Appalachian, American Folk and Bluegrass, or orchestral composers like Aaron Copland or Leonard Bernstein, they usually think of music which was developed primarily by black Americans.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I probably should’ve worded the OP better. I meant to ask why is all the black art being pushed on us all about “the black experience”. For all I know there could be a black George RR Martin or a black Stephen King, but they aren’t pushed as much as others that all deal with themes of racism or oppression.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 14, 2022)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves as an American with other Americans is how we tend to group people together just by skin color and we ignore or minimize culture, religion, language, political affiliation, etc. I suspect it’s because many Americans don’t deal with a true foreign other or have lived abroad.
> 
> Africa is a big ass continent and it’s disingenuous to assume everyone there is the same because of skin color. Just like it’s stupid to think that Western, Northern, Eastern, and Southern Europeans are identical because they’re lighter skinned. Or thinking that the Chinese, Japanese, and Koreans are totally the same.
> 
> ...


the whole "white" thing is really dumb. my family immigrated from russia and over there, everyone with light skin is considered white unless they're obviously a russian east asian minority or black lol.

americans have a really weird obsession with race and ethnicity.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 14, 2022)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves as an American with other Americans is how we tend to group people together just by skin color and we ignore or minimize culture, religion, language, political affiliation, etc. I suspect it’s because many Americans don’t deal with a true foreign other or have lived abroad.
> 
> Africa is a big ass continent and it’s disingenuous to assume everyone there is the same because of skin color. Just like it’s stupid to think that Western, Northern, Eastern, and Southern Europeans are identical because they’re lighter skinned. Or thinking that the Chinese, Japanese, and Koreans are totally the same.
> 
> ...


I'm with you here. Africa is a freakishly diverse continent and a Xhosa from South Africa is about as similar to a San Bushman or a Ghanaian Ashanti as a Finn is to a Turk or Algerian.

The U.S. is a bubble and (speaking as an American myself) partially because of its superpower status and the way public education works, many Americans tend to view things through a very distilled, America-centric lens. Americans generally don't travel overseas much. It's a sort of exceptionalism-of-perspective and has lead to everything from simple generalization along racial lines (rather than the nuance of ethnicity - if a black American were to move to Ghana and claim to be a true-blue African they would be laughed out of the room in many cases) to massive foreign policy blunders by assuming that the American model of culture and government is what all nations and peoples desire.


----------



## gang weeder (Jun 14, 2022)

> Why is the theme of “the black experience” so prevalent in black works of art? Is the color of their skin really that big of a part of a majority of black artists’ identities? Are these racially-centered works just more visible; being pushed more often and harder?



Yes.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 15, 2022)

Honestly, what you're talking about is pop art, which is heavily commercialized and mostly approved by marketing departments to get as much exposure and make as much money as possible.

It's like asking, 'why do LGBT creators focus only on the LGBT experience?' When American Psycho, based on a book written by a gay man and directed by a gay woman have nothing to do with that. And both the movie and the book might not have been able to be told by a straight man/woman.

Functionally, what you are talking about is not black art, but the commercialization of art in general. Contrary to popular belief, most black people don't want to be boiled down to a skin tone. There are large amounts of black authors who write, design and do art completely unrelated to the black community.

Black men have been weebs for as long as white men with naruto, one piece, DBZ and Yughio. Plenty of fan art and cosplay has been done by them.

These sort of things are pushed to the side because they distract from the money making machine about the 'black experience'. And don't get me wrong there's a fuckton of amazing creations based around this (12 years a slave and fences come to mind).

So even with that there are degrees. The real problem is the pre-packaged commercialization of pop art for rich liberal progressives who cannot understand how to design a story. And simply to black creators, it is easier to get produced, made and paid for than a more pop culture piece that beats you to death with its message than a cerebral project that requires thought and characters with flaws and challenges. I can't even imagine the bullshit they must go through.


----------



## DuckSucker (Jun 15, 2022)

People want to be part of a 'community' not just a globo-, cosmopolitan citizen of the world, consumer. Why are all Hallmark movies about some stressed out boss bitch who does it all and is strong and independent but then finds true love in some man who's 'not like the other men'? Theyre speaking to an audience.

And I agree with the above post, it is about selling shit, in a certain way--and artists do want to make money. Its compartmentalization and shorthand of experiences; you can make art that anyone can relate too but it's far more impactful if someone relates to it or likes it or engages with it more than just looking at it and moving on. Stephanie Meyers for instance, JK Rowling, made billions selling a benign experience that teenagers and young adults relate to.

You have galleries full of classic works that most people see as boring and benign because even if theyre technically fascinating and were meant to be impactful. You could show people a gallery full of like Ukiyo-e woodblock prints and those were pretty influential, The Great Wave of Kanegawa is an iconic print, but it doesnt mean much to people but then you have guys like Takashi Murakami who makes weird anime pop art and its more modern and relatable to people or people relate things together, they know the figures, shit like that, and whether you like his art or not, hes pretty famous and a successful artist.



Shidoen said:


> Literally all black art in America is either real bland or real racist (both ends of the spectrum). You got some real impressive shit in actual Africa such as:View attachment 3385861
> And then you look what a few hundred years does to a muthfucka in America:
> View attachment 3385863


Well if youre going to critique art and bring shit like that in it, these two statues are two totally different things and you can separate the meaning of the artist and influence of the artist and say I like one over the other but the first one is an African artist almost emulating those old neoclassical sculptures of powerful people, and the other is an American artist making a callback to centuries old tribal, precolonial sculptures or ritual figurines (although I dont think any one in particular). I dont know why its got lions as Fu dogs though.

Context, scale and placement and shit matter too. The top one is a large statue made of probably expensive materials and if you told me it was at a place where some famous figure was born or some city hall or something, Id believe it. A statue like that in Africa is probably quite novel or at least carries more weight than it would in America where its just 'Oh another statue of some guy' and you just pass it. The bottom one is depicting something more stylized and maybe ritualistic, primitive, and if you told me it was in the courtyard of the Smithsonian or something, Id go 'Sure yeah theyd have something like that', its novel in America. And in a world where AI can now just generate 'classical' art, AI portraits, realist works, like Leonid Afremov or Thomas Kinkade shit, you have a bunch of people who find the weird, niche, highly 'cultural' shit to be more appealing.

Hell even Piss Christ could be argued in favor of being Spanish art connected to the culture, viewed through the lens of Spanish Catholicism.

If you wanted to get real pretentious about it you could argue that the elongated head is probably symbolism but partly may have been a deliberate choice so that the statue doesnt get swallowed up in scale by the tall buildings around it. If you took the scale and subject of the top sculpture and kept everything the same, but placed it in the courtyard in the bottom image, it would look and feel more like the Fountain of the Four Rivers in Rome, youd imagine there to be a small pool or something on that concrete slab with people coming up and throwing pennies in or something.


----------



## RichardMongler (Jun 15, 2022)

Another thread where snailslime argues in bad faith and predictably smug passive-aggressive jabs with others reacting accordingly. 

Will you people ever learn?


----------



## Shidoen (Jun 15, 2022)

DuckSucker said:


> People want to be part of a 'community' not just a globo-, cosmopolitan citizen of the world, consumer. Why are all Hallmark movies about some stressed out boss bitch who does it all and is strong and independent but then finds true love in some man who's 'not like the other men'? Theyre speaking to an audience.
> 
> And I agree with the above post, it is about selling shit, in a certain way--and artists do want to make money. Its compartmentalization and shorthand of experiences; you can make art that anyone can relate too but it's far more impactful if someone relates to it or likes it or engages with it more than just looking at it and moving on. Stephanie Meyers for instance, JK Rowling, made billions selling a benign experience that teenagers and young adults relate to.
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe American niggers need to go classical instead of modern. Modern is shit.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 15, 2022)

Even African art itself seems way less focused on their own suffering than black Americans are and they have every reason to feel that way.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 15, 2022)

It's because most art that is labelled as "black" art is created by either African-Americans, or blacks in other Western countries that have embraced African-American culture. And since the establishment wants to stoke the flames of racial tension in order to keep the population at each other's throats (and not wondering why the wealth gap between the 1% and the 99% is rapidly increasing), it's in their best interest to ensure that the only black artists that people see are those producing "art" that's basically just bait designed to increase racial tensions.

Actual African art is much more varied in scope, it's just that most of them lack the influence, wealth and reach required to break into the mainstream outside of their home countries.


----------



## 352Div (Jun 15, 2022)

As far as I've seen, the "black experience" only happens in western white countries where black people didn't integrate into the country's culture but developed their own seperate culture. Brazil's most prolific and famous writer, Machado de Assis, was black and wrote his magnum opus before the abohilition of slavery. Some of his stories represent the social issues of the late 1800s, but not once, you will see a random dude calling someone a nigger. 
Contemporary brazilian writers know that stories with the "black experience" are imported from western media, so they write seperate books that talks about the evil white man, as if it's a black person's safespace against the horrible, patriarchal, fascist and racist reality of Brazil.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 15, 2022)

352Div said:


> horrible, patriarchal, fascist and racist


You're contradicting yourself there.


----------



## 352Div (Jun 15, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> You're contradicting yourself there.


Maybe I am


----------



## RichardMongler (Jun 15, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> Blame @snailslime. Her baby daddy is in prison at the moment so she's lashing out in this thread.


At this rate, I'm blaming you faggots more. Everyone knows snailslime is a retarded contrarian libtard whore but you keep replying to her. Her troll fu isn't even that strong; she's Dynastia minus the funny.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 16, 2022)

I went to the Michael C. Carlos Museum for ancient art (India, Mesopotamia, Egypt, Mesoamerica and the Incas, American Indian, Greco-Roman, Sub-Saharan African) in Atlanta recently.

They had a display up by a modern Black woman artist, semi-abstract paintings of Black women/girls, with the theme being something about Black women being God or something.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 16, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> They had a display up by a modern Black woman artist, semi-abstract paintings of Black women/girls, with the theme being something about Black women being God or something.


Did they just come up with their own esoteric race cult already?


----------



## Cilleystring (Jun 16, 2022)

1. Money grift for white liberals so they can pay to have their white savior complex patted
2. To keep black people feeling like victims and keep the racial division going 

As Secret Asshole said there are a bunch of great films etc that deal with The Black Experience in a very creative way, but all that pop shit is a combination of grift and propaganda.


----------



## CowPox (Jun 16, 2022)

Blacks can only mimic and retard what they see and are not capable of the abstract thought process required for original art, this is the reason that black actors always just play themselves in movies and you get Will Smith dressed as a cowboy or Will Smith dressed as a Government agent but never a different character. This is why in the same time it took rock music to change from Elvis Presley to Nirvana rap is still the same NWA nigger bullshit it was 30 years ago today.

Niggers poison everything.


----------



## CowPox (Jun 16, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> I wonder how many of the people here going "Niggers can't do creative works!" have done anything themselves worth a shit....


Nigger enabler detected.


----------



## Ben10 (Jun 16, 2022)

If you look at "western" art its built upon 2000+ years of European history. Stories and concepts reimagined and subverted over and over. You've got Beowulf, Grimm's Fairy Tales, Dracula. You've got romanticism and the reaction to it.

I think black art is fundamentally linked to them being encouraged to reject the western cannon, which they've been immersed in their entire lives. Maybe they can imagine Little Red Riding Hood or Santaclause as black, maybe, but I just doubt it. All this imagery is clearly "white".

At the same time most have no strong connection to their African roots.

So the one "core" of their identity is that they were slaves and treated badly. Essentially they only have 200 years of history and culture to work with, and the one positive spin to take from it is "we endured great suffering".


----------



## The Foxtrot (Jun 16, 2022)

The Great Chandler said:


> Did they just come up with their own esoteric race cult already?


Yes, it's called "Black Hebrew Israelites". Literally "WE WUZ KANGZ!", mixed with "WE WUZ DA TRU ARYANZ!" as well.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 16, 2022)

Simple, most are just mentally retarded. Asians and (some) Whites are simply smarter, which is why so many Asian classical music geeks exist. All the good art from Europeans was already made, and only people of higher intelligence care about formalist or traditional modes of expression, like how Da Vinci was a polymath and studied the works of Plato or Vitruvius to make masterpieces. Niggers have no ability to appreciate fine arts, so their scope is limited to simple topics like "racism." Oversocialized and pseudointellectual whites will give Kendrick Lamar a Pulitzer Prize for mumbling to a basic rhythm about kill whitey. There are always outliers, but for the most part most of them are too stupid to be another Michaelangelo or Wagner.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 16, 2022)

I think a more interesting question, that isn’t answered by “lol niggers,” is why were Blacks extremely productive musicians but not visual artists? (Painters, sculptors)


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 16, 2022)

CowPox said:


> Blacks can only mimic and retard what they see and are not capable of the abstract thought process required for original art


This is false. 

Grafton Tyler Brown, Columbia River Scene, oil-on-canvas





Henry Ossawa Tanner, Pilgrims of Emmanaus, oil on canvas




Robert Scott Duncanson, Lanscape With a Rainbow, oil-on-canvas




Edward Mitchell Bannister, Approaching Storm, oil-on-canvas







CowPox said:


> This is why in the same time it took rock music to change from Elvis Presley to Nirvana rap is still the same NWA nigger bullshit it was 30 years ago today.


Who do you think Elvis and all the brilliant early white rock musicians were influenced by?

















I'll concede that rap has largely stagnated, but quite frankly it represents a different subset of black American culture.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 16, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Who do you think Elvis and all the brilliant early white rock musicians were influenced by?


Why, Wagner of course! Delta blues wasn't ever a thing, silly goose!

Oh, and for the "All niggers can do is rap" set, have an all black punk band before Punk was even coined...






And some classic rock while we're at it


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Jun 16, 2022)

I've heard it stated that black people are relatively high in conformity. The notion is, for example, that in a school full of white kids you'll have the cool kids, the goths, ravers, freaks, jocks, nerds, cowboys, etc. But in a black school the vast majority of people aim for roughly the same look, persona, etc. Those who fall outside the norm are harshly punished, thus reinforcing the monolithic norm. 

I can't speak to whether this is true, but it does mesh with my limited knowledge. If it were true, I suppose it would be in keeping that the art from such a group would also be rather uniform with fewer attempts branch into new and experimental territory.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 16, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Why, Wagner of course! Delta blues wasn't ever a thing, silly goose!
> 
> Oh, and for the "All niggers can do is rap" set, have an all black punk band before Punk was even coined...


Punk is simple shit for retards who cannot grasp melody or even rhythm. Of course nigs would make the style based around strumming basic chords like a chimp scratches its scrotum. Eventually, punk turned into some pretentious assfucks like Jewlo Biafra acting like being homeless and making "statements" is some kind of grand art project to protest society or some shit.




			https://youtu.be/kUwEC2OEmDY


----------



## Wormy (Jun 16, 2022)

Senator Armstrong said:


> Punk is simple shit for retards who cannot grasp melody. The hormones were jewish and it shows, of course nigs would make the style based around strumming basic chorda like a chimp scratches its scrotum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, yea, I know, strictly Wagnerian. Your loss. 

"YOU GUIZ, KIWI FARMS ISN'T SOME HAVEN FOR WHITE SUPREMACISTS! QUIT SAYIN WE'RE RACIS!"


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 16, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Yea, yea, I know, strictly Wagnerian. Your loss.
> 
> "YOU GUIZ, KIWI FARMS ISN'T SOME HAVEN FOR WHITE SUPREMACISTS! QUIT SAYIN WE'RE RACIS!"


I'm not losing shit if I openly call shit like "Smash Racism" or anything by GG Allin or Skrewdriver garbage.



			https://youtu.be/JrGzypUk5vQ


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Jun 16, 2022)

Because they are an inferior race. It's just a fact.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 16, 2022)

Senator Armstrong said:


> Simple, most are just mentally retarded. Asians and (some) Whites are simply smarter, which is why so many Asian classical music geeks exist. All the good art from Europeans was already made, and only people of higher intelligence care about formalist or traditional modes of expression, like how Da Vinci was a polymath and studied the works of Plato or Vitruvius to make masterpieces. Niggers have no ability to appreciate fine arts, so their scope is limited to simple topics like "racism." Oversocialized and pseudointellectual whites will give Kendrick Lamar a Pulitzer Prize for mumbling to a basic rhythm about kill whitey. There are always outliers, but for the most part most of them are too stupid to be another Michaelangelo or Wagner.



















Arinze Stanley's hyper-realistic work is brilliant, though he's Nigerian, not black American.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 16, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Arinze Stanley's hyper-realistic work is brilliant, though he's Nigerian, not black American.
> View attachment 3394380


basic pentatonic blues is easy, and so is copying whitey


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 16, 2022)

Senator Armstrong said:


> basic pentatonic blues is easy, and so is copying whitey


'Oscar Peterson is Easy' Well, now I _know_ you're full of shit because no serious pianist would say that in all honesty. 






Come on, show us. Play this. I'm sure you could if it was 'easy'.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 16, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> 'Oscar Peterson is Easy' Well, now I _know_ you're full of shit because no serious pianist would say that in all honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for a nigger its hard yeah, power to him then its pretty impressive for a chimp to play an overglorified metallica solo


----------



## Wormy (Jun 16, 2022)

Senator Armstrong said:


> I'm not losing shit if I openly call shit like "Smash Racism" or anything by GG Allin or Skrewdriver garbage.


Skrewdriver? I'll give you a bit of cred for at least knowing about those obscure Hun nutsacks.

Never heard of Nausea though. Not impressed by them.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 16, 2022)

I had a punk phase when I was younger and quickly grew to hate it after I started feeling like a lot of them, especially Jello Biafra, glow. Dave Mustaine even is somehow "friends" with the secret service and he used to be sort of involved with punk in early Megadeth.


MT Foxtrot said:


> Skrewdriver? I'll give you a bit of cred for at least knowing about those obscure Hun nutsacks.
> 
> Never heard of Nausea though. Not impressed by them.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 16, 2022)

Senator Armstrong said:


> I had a punk phase when I was younger and quickly grew to hate it after I started feeling like a lot of them, especially Jello Biafra, glow. Dave Mustaine even is somehow "friends" with the secret service and he used to be sort of involved with punk in early Megadeth.


Jello? What makes you think he glew?


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 16, 2022)

Same 


MT Foxtrot said:


> Jello? What makes you think he glew



He is somehow absurdly well off even today, survived a smearing via obsenity trial and actually has the potential for social change. I just have a gut feeling that I cannot prove, he is like Alex Jones where he gets a lot of glowie funding via COINTELPRO to make actual opposition act like retards and self destruct.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 16, 2022)

Surviving a smear trial isn't that hard, especially pre-internet age. Judas Priest came out pretty good from it after all. 

That said, I won't discount the possibility; just that it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jun 28, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Not disputing that, but his personal character is irrelevant to the point of his place in the history of late 20th century developments in American music. It's like shitting on Wendy Carlos for being a troon when discussing his tremendous influence on the innovative use of the Moog synthesizer in early electronic music. Aaron Copland's awful pro-socialist views do not negate the fact that _Fanfare for the Common Man_ is one of the finest, most quintessentially *American* pieces of music ever composed.


It isn't the ELP version so blah.


----------



## RichardMongler (Jun 29, 2022)

Interesting visual art you got there. Gotta say one thing, though.


NevskyProspekt said:


> Who do you think Elvis and all the brilliant early white rock musicians were influenced by?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>Whitey stole Rock

Show me in traditional African music anything resembling Jazz, Ragtime or Blues: it does not exist. The rhythms of early Jazz can already be heard in Anglo-Saxon operettas of the 19th Century. It is true to say that there have been some magnificent and even revolutionary black performers of Jazz, though more rarely in Rock'n'Roll with the possible exception of Chuck Berry. What is undeniable is that whites have promoted all phases of its evolution.

Rock'n'Roll is rhythmically-augmented Scotch Irish folk. Rock was blacks doing an impression of hillbilly music rather than hillbillies doing an impression of "black music". Even the supposed "blues notes" and tonalities come straight out of Scotch Irish music.(there is no blue note in West African music, meanwhile it has been a norm in the folk music of Great Britain for centuries)

Musicologists tend to ascribe some unique quality to African rhythm when it isn't there. The difference between African and Western music isn't in the rhythm, but in the focus on percussion. African music is tribal and meant to be accompanied by dance. Primitive music in all areas of the world started as highly percussive because that's what comes readily to us as human beings. Western music had centuries of development and went astray from those percussive roots long ago.

While Western music was exploring dissonance after entering the modern period, blacks in America started using Western theory and instruments to return to basic human impulse: the rhythm. Turning the focus towards percussion exploded in black music's popularity because Western art music became inaccessibly experimental and dissonant to general audiences. Jazz and Blues's percussive focus caught on hard because rhythm comes to us instinctively. Without the 'We Waz Rawkers and shieet', the myth is as solid as a bowel after eating too much Taco Bell.

On another note, there was a fun thread about this on /mu/ a couple years back.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Jun 29, 2022)

The greatest works of black art ever made were the theme song to _The Jeffersons_ and whatever the hell that painting was that showed during the ending credits of _Good Times. _

That being said, many black people are trained from birth to be envious of Whitey, so they'll emphasize their blackness as a way of salving their egos.  It doesn't help that white liberals slobber all over anything a black person does as a way to show how enlightened they are.  Even small town newspapers will emphasize a black person's "struggle to overcome racism"  even if all that black person is doing is getting an office job or joining a lacrosse team.  ("Oh look! That black person is acting like actual people! What a stunning and brave individual!")


----------



## Bonesjones (Jun 29, 2022)

Senator Armstrong said:


> Same
> 
> 
> He is somehow absurdly well off even today, survived a smearing via obsenity trial and actually has the potential for social change. I just have a gut feeling that I cannot prove, he is like Alex Jones where he gets a lot of glowie funding via COINTELPRO to make actual opposition act like retards and self destruct.


He's a jew who owned a record company, he ripped his band mates off for atleast 200k. He's a San Fransiscan who hung with the worst of them. Why the fuck would anyone have anything to do with Allan Ginsberg unless you think raping kids is cool or you have no problem with immorality for money. 

The entertainment industry is controlled top to bottom by jews, its always funny when people try to pretend it's a secret.


----------



## Chuck McGill (Jun 29, 2022)

Because if the only selling point you have is "made by blacks", you're probably a hack. There's plenty of bands I love that have black singers/band members, and I didn't know they were black until I was explicitly told. Also black people are the current sacred cows of society, it's a natural consequence of affirmative action on steroids that we're going to end up with some absolute blithering retards.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Jun 29, 2022)

I have an anecdote.

half-a-lifetime ago I decided to sign up for as many free online things as possible to see if I could actually get things for free. One of the few that actually ended up being legit was a membership to a black book group who ended up sending me three free books. Now, for an African American reading group you think they'd send the best representative works they could... but that was not the case. All three books were basically what this thread is about on steroids - books about gangstas doing illegal activity, like some kind of right wing parody. The true winner was a book called _Thug Matrimony _written by an incarcerated black woman and flipping to any random page you could find hilarious, stereotypical cringe. When I first got it I was showing a friend and randomly flipped to a section describing a character's vagina and it's "gushy walls" in a trashy sex scene. It just seems those books are what _they chose _to send out, really sending a poor picture of black authors.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 29, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> He's a jew who owned a record company, he ripped his band mates off for atleast 200k. He's a San Fransiscan who hung with the worst of them. Why the fuck would anyone have anything to do with Allan Ginsberg unless you think raping kids is cool or you have no problem with immorality for money.
> 
> The entertainment industry is controlled top to bottom by jews, its always funny when people try to pretend it's a secret.



I didn't even know that bit about Allan Ginsberg but holy fuck my gut instinct was right about Jewlo seeming like a freak. Not to mention his balding manchild tardfit at Trump being elected where he threw a tantrum and rolled around on his bed.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jun 29, 2022)

Black people can create art, the problem arises when they make art based off of African American culture, which is utter trash.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 30, 2022)

RichardMongler said:


> Interesting visual art you got there. Gotta say one thing, though.
> 
> 
> >Whitey stole Rock
> ...


Fair argument, but I wasn't claiming that whites 'stole' rock and roll, I was saying that early white rock musicians were _influenced_ by early black rock musicians. They were honoring them, not stealing from them.

Regarding traditional African roots, I'd say that is far more present in black Gospel music (which was also influenced by Anglo-descendent hymns) than rock and roll, particularly the use of chant repetition and call and response.

 Blues, Jazz, and Rock are a fundamentally _American_ creation, black and white.


----------

